# Fun Junior test



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Have fun. I'm sure Jige will do just fine.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

He has had chuckers during upland training and did fine but he doesnt really like ducks. He would rather have a chucker or a pheasant.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like fun! be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Heaven help him. Some dogs do fine with their first flyers. Some do bad-to-horrible things...all kinds of things, and sometimes disastrous things. I hope it goes well, but it would sure be fairer to him if he had a flyer or two before being tested on one. Be prepared to go out to him if needed should he decide to eat or maul it. I've seen it too often not to have concern.

Good luck to you and Jige.

EvanG


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

General V said:


> One of the guys from my AKC club is setting up a fun juniors test for us this weekend. One flier one dead duck. I cant wait. Jige has never had a flier I wonder how he will do.


For his first flyer, tell the flyer gunners to MAKE SURE!!! that the duck is dead. The only time that I've seen bad things happen is when the duck is still alive and moving ... that's okay with a more experienced dog, but something to be avoided with a pup's first flyer. The excitement of two gunners, of the quacking, of the beating wings, of the multiple shots, etc. creates a fun time for the dogs.
It's just like anything new, be ready to deal with whatever may happen. The strong odds are that he'll LOVE it!
Let us know how it goes.

FTGoldens


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

FTGoldens said:


> For his first flyer, tell the flyer gunners to MAKE SURE!!! that the duck is dead. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> FTGoldens


I agree. But if his first flyer ever is at the test you won't have that luxury. You get what you get. I've seen green pups outright blink (not pick up) a fresh shot flyer. I've seen them grab them and shake them like a dirty rag, and on and on. If his first one were in training you could manage all these things. Much harder to do at a test.

EvanG


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

EvanG said:


> I agree. But if his first flyer ever is at the test you won't have that luxury. You get what you get. I've seen green pups outright blink (not pick up) a fresh shot flyer. I've seen them grab them and shake them like a dirty rag, and on and on. If his first one were in training you could manage all these things. Much harder to do at a test.
> 
> EvanG


Since it's described as a "FUN juniors test," I strongly suspect that the luxury will be afforded should she ask. That's what these sorts of events are for.
FTGoldens


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope that's true; flexibility _and_ fun!

EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes it is a fun test training day. Thanks fo rhte advice tho I appreciate it alot. It isnt happening tomorrow it got moved to Monday. I went and got a dead duck to pratice more with since I dont get many of those either. I do almost all( about 99%) of our training with bumpers makes working with a real dead duck harder.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

It will make retrieving a lot more fun for your dog! I hope you can keep some on hand for the future. I rarely mark with bumpers.

EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Today was a blast. BaWaaJige did pretty good. His marking was superior. I was very pleased with it he did drop the bird just at my feet instead of deliverying to hand on 2 runs so I have to work on that. At least he did roll on the bird like one of the dogs there I was happy about that. He was a bit hestitant about the water today he went in but was cautious. One guy thought it was the decoys had to tell him about Jige almost drowning last year. We had one flyer Jiges bird was still moving around abit he did care he picked it and brought to me but dropped it at my feet. The second time I sent him out that way he had a dead bird and carried all the way delivered to hand on that one. I did a double with him and he was perfect on that. It was a great fun junior test turned into a 5hr training day with 13 dogs. Of course Jige was the only golden but we did have one chessi too. He was young only 7mos and hadnt had any water time so Taz didnt too well there we worked with and got one water retrieve. YAY.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How old is Jige?

EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige just turned 2. I dont get many ducks with him tho he will carry any pheasant or chucker we have frozen or still moving but he doesnt care too much for ducks. Not sure if it is because I have ducks running around my yard that he cant chase or carry or if he doesnt like the oilyness of them. No I didnt force fetch him. I use positive re-enforcements with him. I may not be as far as some people would be with a 2yr old but I am as far as I want to be as I am new to this too and I am taking my time learning and hopefully not breaking my dog. He is having fun and so am I. That is what I really want out of this. Good memories and great companion.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you putting him through formal Basics? How far along is he?

EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The only problem I have with him is not carrying a duck to hand otherwise he is doing just great with everything I ask of him. He marks perfect even the new guys I train with are impressed with his marking skills. I just started working on blinds with him. I have the set up like this . I have a stake out in the field that he is running to. I just started last week only have done it 3 times but after today or tomorrow I will put out a second stake at a 45degree angle to the first stake after he gets that down I will put down another stake on the opposite side at 45 degrees and so on adding more stakes then I plan on moving to a different field and doing it all over a again with him. He is doing doubles at 150yrd marks. He does in and out water retrieves. Like I said the only thing he doesnt do is carry the duck to hand everytime. But that is more my fault than his as I dont have access to alot of ducks. He has had duck only 3 training sessions this year and last year I think I had 4 training sessions with a duck and 2 hunt tests with duck. All the rest of our training is with bumpers and chuckers but mostly bumpers about 99% of the time. Oh and that list you posted in the other thread about what a dog should know Jiges does all of that. Hunt isnt the only venue we are working in he is therapy dog and working on a rally title too.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Let me be clear on two points.
If your dog is soundly force fetched - all steps - he'll fetch and hold anything you tell him to...happily.
By basics, I mean every aspect of the following:
*The components of Basics in order*​


1) “Here” 
2) “Heel & Sit”​3) “Hold”; automatically evolves to Walking “Hold, Heel, Sit”
4) “Fetch”; ear pinch, which evolves into Walking “Fetch” & “Fetch-no-fetch”, e-collar conditioning to “Fetch”
5) Pile work, including Mini-pile, Nine bumper pile; AKA Force to pile
6) 3-handed casting; teaching the 3 basic casts – “Back” and both “Over’s”, including 2-hands _“Back”_
7) Mini tee; includes collar conditioning to all basic commands, transferring to the _go, stop, cast _functions in micro dimension as preparation for the Single tee. *Also includes De-bolting*
8) Single tee
9) Double tee
10) Water tee with Swim-by

That is the foundation for a working retriever, and on which all the more advanced skills are built and maintained. You can give your working retriever no finer gift! It usually takes about 6 months to complete this course.

EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe I already said I wasnt force fetching but if I didnt then I will say it now. I dont plan on force fetching him. I also do not e-collar him I know I have stated that before many times.

Like I said I might not be as far along as some people would be with their dogs but I am having fun which was what this thread was about and I am enjoying my dog which was what this thread was about. Maybe I wont get very far in the hunt test world maybe I will it doesnt matter to me. Just because I dont follow someone else guideline as to what my dog should be doing doesnt mean that I cant get there taking my own road. I do believe that all the great trainers were at one time figuring it out too. I will find and use what works for me and my dog and have fun while I am doing it.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

That's fine with me. You can drive down a highway and see a sign that says "Bridge out", and decide not to stop. It would be a good idea. But it's your choice. I've only offered good advice for the problem you are having. Take it; don't take it. That's fine either way.

EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Your solution doesnt fit with my training methods if you offered advice that did iinvolve using e-collars or force fetching I would be more than willing to try it. i wonder how all those people 30yrs ago or more trained their dogs with out an e-collar???? 

Your bridge analogy is kind of redundant too of course anyone with half a brain would not continue down a road that had no bridge unless of course there was no river or creek there in the first place.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

General V said:


> Your solution doesnt fit with my training methods if you offered advice that did iinvolve using e-collars or force fetching I would be more than willing to try it. i wonder how all those people 30yrs ago or more trained their dogs with out an e-collar????


I was training them more than 35 years ago. I began without the e-collar, and without force fetch. I trained like the mainstream upper echelon trainers did, and made my first two dogs QAA. That included bird shot from a .22 to help shore break, shotgun with light loads of #8's to stop them. Yeah, things were much better then. I would never go back. E-collar training is far more humane that what trainers did in those days. 


General V said:


> Your bridge analogy is kind of redundant too of course anyone with half a brain would not continue down a road that had no bridge unless of course there was no river or creek there in the first place.


Would they? You're welcome.

EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well Evan I am happy to report that the club I joined isnt as head strong( think they are the only trainersand it is their way or the hiway) as you. They are willing to work with me and train MY dog my way. Yes they are great group of guys that have been training for many years too and they understand that NOT everyone wants to e-collar and force fetch or shot their dogs with light loads of #8. 

I am done talk about YOUR training methods in my thread. I really did think I could talk about about My dog, My training event and My training methods in My thread. When you start a thread you can talk about whatever you want.....okay.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Good luck...to you and to them.

EvanG


----------

